# Photoflex Closes Doors



## FTb-n (Apr 2, 2015)

It appears that Photoflex abruptly closed its doors (photoflex.com). I know it's April 1, but this doesn't seem to be something to joke about.


----------



## 2mittsphotog (Apr 2, 2015)

That would explain the "discontinued" notice on some of their products at B&H. I bought their Transpac single light case on super sale at Adorama the other day, probably clearing inventory. Hope they're just re-organizing, would be a shame to lose them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2015)

That's unfortunate. I have a couple of their MultiDiscs, they make made good stuff.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 2, 2015)

They made good products at a reasonable price. Sorry to see them go.


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 2, 2015)

2mittsphotog said:


> That would explain the "discontinued" notice on some of their products at B&H. I bought their Transpac single light case on super sale at Adorama the other day, probably clearing inventory. Hope they're just re-organizing, would be a shame to lose them.


I had my eye on the same case and noticed it was listed as discontinued on B&H last week. I have many of their umbrellas, reflector fabrics, stands, and a small softbox. Best umbrellas that I've found and at reasonable prices. Also, my best stands (but, not so cheap). They also offered great service. It would be a shame to lose them.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow. Bummer.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 2, 2015)

Just echoing some of the comments here. I found their medium weight light stands and their backdrop kit to be very good quality – very sturdy for the money. Same was true for their light modifiers. Plus they had a great blog/newsletter on lighting tips.


----------



## ams2d (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry that is was no joke. 

https://photoflex.com/ 

Seems they went bankrupt.

http://petapixel.com/2015/04/01/popular-lighting-gear-maker-photoflex-closing-shop-after-30-years-in-business/


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2015)

Sad news.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

A victim to low cost Chinese Imports. As Chinese products get to be better quality, it going to happen more and more. 

I have a fair amount of photoflex products, they are definitely good quality compared to the cheap import stuff.

I predict that the name will be bought by a investment company, and tacked onto Chinese Imports. That's the usual route.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I predict that the name will be bought by a investment company, and tacked onto Chinese Imports. That's the usual route.



Guess now is the time to pick up anything from them we want, while the name is still associated with the reputation.


----------



## pwp (Apr 5, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A victim to low cost Chinese Imports. As Chinese products get to be better quality, it going to happen more and more...


The April 1 timing gave me momentary hope. But yes, they're almost certainly a victim of low cost Chinese imports. My Photoflex lighting accessories were such a welcome breath of fresh air in the quality department. They replaced annoying, low cost, easily broken Chinese imports. So with Photoflex gone, I hope the void is filled with better quality imports. They are improving steadily.

-pw


----------

